# Komet Super coaster brake problems NEED HELP IMMEDIATELY!



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm almost done with my Rat Rod Bikes Build Off entry, _Shoestring_, and I've just run into a number of problems with the coaster brake. Last night, I was mocking up the chain and testing the coaster brake, when the coaster brake started acting up. It started making this unpleasant noise, like I didn't have enough grease in the bearings, plus the hub seems to have spun itself apart a bit, even though a friend and I fine-tuned it earlier yesterday. The rear wheel also doesn't want to spin very well, especially compared to my front wheel. Anyone know what's wrong, and what I can do to fix it? Bear in mind, this is my second ever coaster brake rebuild, and my first Komet Super hub rebuild. I might need more explaining and visual aid than the more seasoned builders here. Also, I need to get this problem solved before Tuesday next week, because that's when the Build Off, and my qualification for voting, ends.

Since I can't upload the video files here, please click the link here to see and hear the problems I'm talking about.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 2, 2022)

pretty sure rebuild & troubleshooting are in here:









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

This is Volume 1 of the Schwinn Service Manual. Blank pages weren't scanned, if there's an error send a convo. Volume 2 is here:  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com
				




the komet super is as simple as any coaster brake hub, it's likely something easily fixed. 

the brake can be weak on these, it helps to scuff the inside of the shell and the brake shoe. 
replacing the brake shoe is better, but do scuff the shell.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 2, 2022)

I might check the assembly of the hub. 
There seems to be a couple odd gaps that may indicate imporper assembly.(the greenish spaces on either end)

Along the same line, are the bearings oriented correctly?


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Jale H (Sep 2, 2022)

There are some YouTube videos that walk you through coaster brake assembly also.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 2, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> pretty sure rebuild & troubleshooting are in here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't have the time to sift through all 200+ pages of that right now. Any chance you could just point me to the page or pages I need most right now?

According to everyone else I've talked to on this forum and elsewhere, the Komet Super is the coaster brake hub everyone tosses for a Bendix. So I doubt that. Plus, that's not really helpful to me, especially since _I have never worked on one of these before._

How do you scuff the shell and hubs? I wish I had known that before.

[edit]
Look, sorry if I came across too harsh, but I don't have much time to get this fixed. I have next to no experience building coaster brake hubs, so I need some real, helpful advice right now. I don't have time to dig through a full service manual right now. Couple months ago, sure, no problem, but right now, I don't have that kind of time or patience. I need some real help here so I can hopefully fix this today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 2, 2022)

100bikes said:


> I might check the assembly of the hub.
> There seems to be a couple odd gaps that may indicate imporper assembly.(the greenish spaces on either end)
> 
> Along the same line, are the bearings oriented correctly?



Check the assembly of the hub for _what?_ Like I said, this is the first time I've built a Komet coaster brake hub, and only the second coaster brake I've built ever. I don't have a clue about these hubs, and the forum wasn't much help when I was looking up info on these before.
I know that, what I'm asking is _what is the likely cause of the issue, and how to fix it._

I made sure to put the balls in the cup each time. I also thought I put enough grease in them, but then what the heck is that sound I heard coming from the hub?

[edit]
Look, sorry if I came across too harsh, but I don't have much time to get this fixed. I have next to no experience building coaster brake hubs, so I need some real, helpful advice right now. I don't have time to dig through a full service manual right now. Couple months ago, sure, no problem, but right now, I don't have that kind of time or patience. I need some real help here so I can hopefully fix this today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 2, 2022)

Jale H said:


> There are some YouTube videos that walk you through coaster brake assembly also.



Couldn't find jack squat on Komet Supers though. Not all coaster brakes are the same. Plus, that doesn't help me at all.

[edit]
Look, sorry if I came across too harsh, but I don't have much time to get this fixed. I have next to no experience building coaster brake hubs, so I need some real, helpful advice right now. I don't have time to dig through a full service manual or search YouTube right now. Couple months ago, sure, no problem, but right now, I don't have that kind of time or patience. I need some real help here so I can hopefully fix this today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jale H (Sep 2, 2022)

Try this one://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Ta9r8GQDM     "How to Re-Pack a Coaster Brake Hub by Marty Ulrich".
Its 13 minutes long, the last 7 minutes is assembly. Its not the Komet but the principle is the same just the parts look a little different. Check the great exploded view above to see your Komet parts.
In the cool Schwinn book Page 151 on post #15 gets to the coaster brakes but the video is easier to follow. Good luck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2022)

I’m not seeing any video when I go to the Rat rods link. You need to just post the You Tube video here. These things are butt simple. Not sure what you mean by dropping the balls in. Aren’t these caged bearings? A video and some good pics will go a long way to solving this.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 2, 2022)

No problem with reply.

There is the possibility the hub looks symetrical, but is not.
That was my point. 

I have found the printing on the hubs usually reads correctly from the rear of the bike.

Good luck,
rusty


----------



## J-wagon (Sep 2, 2022)

The amount of lateral play you show is excessive, not normal. Seems internal parts not seated correctly. You'll need to take apart and reassemble. Similar concept to bendix video tutorial. If first time, maybe one hour or so. Hopefully nothing damaged. Keep in mind inside hub is not symmetrical, one side is wider, so axle assembly goes in one way properly for snug fit. Good luck!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 2, 2022)

Okay, I got it fixed. Turns out it just needed a little fine-tuning. Got the Komet Hub fixed, and I just finished assembling the bike this afternoon. Thanks for all the tips and advice!


----------

